# How to install a bimetal stopper?



## evilbreed83 (Dec 2, 2014)

It's the part that connects from the gas pedal to the throttle in the engine, i bought the part from a dealer but i have no idea how to install it, does it just snap into place or do i need grease to put it on? the guy at the dealer ship didn't mention it and i don't want to break the part.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure what part you are talking about. Do you have a part #? The part that connects the gas pedal to the throttle body is the accelerator cable.


----------



## Chrisk0 (Dec 24, 2014)

So... did you figure it out?


----------

